# Is There a Chef / Cook in the House ?



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Salad Shooter?









Amazon.com: Presto Salad Shooter Electric Slicer/Shredder,White: Salad Shooter: Home & Kitchen


Online Shopping for Kitchen Small Appliances from a great selection of Coffee Machines, Blenders, Juicers, Ovens, Specialty Appliances, & more at everyday low prices



www.amazon.com


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

There's always the Ronco Veg-O-Matic. 
It slices!
It dices!
It even juliennes!

I actually bought one off eBay years ago for my wife because she likes to make potato soup and it makes nice 1/2" squares. I think they brought it back a few years ago.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

But now it's Deluxe!
Ronco Veg-O-Matic Deluxe https://a.co/d/0b51s8j


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wrangler said:


> But now it's Deluxe!
> Ronco Veg-O-Matic Deluxe https://a.co/d/0b51s8j


You have to push it down? 😳


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

SeniorSitizen said:


> View attachment 710855
> 
> She likes bell peppers diced to about 1/4" with a knife . Is there a better / faster way ?


Seems easy enough. How long does it currently take?


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Electric version:









Amazon.com: Newhai Commercial Vegetable Dicer Electric Fruit Dicing Machine Heavy Duty Stainless Steel for Cubes 5/16’’ 15/32’’Blade 110V US: Home & Kitchen


Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



www.amazon.com


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Btw, I recommend the chef Jean Pierre youtubes.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Is there a better / faster way ?


Which do you want? It is a labor of love. Good sharp chef's knife and a cool/cold pepper.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

YaterSpoon said:


> Seems easy enough. How long does it currently take?










Didn't time it but you're welcome to do that and report the time . This is the produce of 3 large peppers bout a half inch deep in a gallon freezer bag . She likes um like this so she can break off what she needs for a particular dish and never that thaw the bag . In my gardening days we've had so many some years she has pulled some bags for duty that had been in the freezer for 2-3 years .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Which do you want? It is a labor of love. Good sharp chef's knife and a cool/cold pepper.


Try that with chef knife and tell us how it works to seed and slice a pepper for dicing .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I do that with my red peppers. Just break 'em off and you're done. I make Pesto, also and cut it into 3/4" squares and freeze them. Just pop a few into some pasta. If I plan on longer term storage in the freezer, I use the suction thingy and special bags. Prevents freezer burn.

We buy pecan pieces in bulk every year and I break them down into 3# bags with the sealer. Too expensive to let go to freezer burn.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Try that with chef knife and tell us how it works to seed and slice a pepper for dicing


Chef's knives have points. I take the point, cut the end out, then cut along the indentations of the pepper (3 for male and 4 for female, I think) That puts your membrane right on the edge of the pieces. Cut the membrane out, shake out the seeds and you're on your way. Cut them in strips and then cross cut them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This sparks an idea in my industrial mind . If i can find ours the wife doesn't use i could push that puppy through a big stack of quartered peppers with my arbor press .


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

For three peppers, I would do it manually with a chef knife. Cut off top and bottom of pepper. Slice into a side and open and flatten it. Trim and remove seeds. Cut long strips. Then bundle and cut them crossways.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Chef's knives have points. I take the point, cut the end out, then cut along the indentations of the pepper (3 for male and 4 for female, I think) That puts your membrane right on the edge of the pieces. Cut the membrane out, shake out the seeds and you're on your way. Cut them in strips and then cross cut them.


This
I use a chef's knife also either and 8" or 10" which ever knife jumps into my hand first. Sometimes strips sometimes diced depends on use.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

No. A chefs knife is the very best way to chop any vegetables. You asked for a chef and every one I know uses his or hers chef knife for most all prep work.
It is more work than with a gadget, but produces a better outcome and does not bruise vegetables like some gadgets will.
I don't use gadgets. I hate gadgets. I like simple.......lol


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Try that with chef knife and tell us how it works to seed and slice a pepper for dicing .


I can chop into dice one whole pepper at 1 minute. Maybe less. I have never timed it. And I would put money on that. I do a lot of chopping most every day. I have been chopping and dicing vegetables sine I was 12 years old. When you do it that long, its very easy and actually faster than some gadgets are.
And you gotta put your good knives to proper use. They aren't cheap and need to be used.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Chef knife is all the tv cooking shows use and wouldn't be caught on the tube without one . I do believe they would attempt cleaning a fresh caught fish with one rather than be seen with anything but a chef's knife .


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

A decent quality and sharp 8 or 10 inch chefs knife and practice your knife skills . The most versatile tool in a kitchen, I wouldn’t be without it.


----------

